# Reworked Osage



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

This is a reworked osage natural . Looks way better than it did with no shaping , what you guys think.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it. Real nice piece of wood and good shape. Nice finish. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Real nice


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Yep, looks good!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks like a very nice shooter, what did you finish with to get that glossy look? Looks almost like my gorilla glue finish.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That came out great!


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

I use polyurethane gloss by minwax


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

That Is nice! And that glossy finish is really cool!


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

You guys allways seem to raise my spirits


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

ChapmanHands said:


> Looks like a very nice shooter, what did you finish with to get that glossy look? Looks almost like my gorilla glue finish.


No such thing as gg finish


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice fork!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

deheader said:


> ChapmanHands said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a very nice shooter, what did you finish with to get that glossy look? Looks almost like my gorilla glue finish.
> ...


There isn't? Lol, huh, wonder what the stuff in my tube of gorilla glue is that I have been finishing all my slingshots with?


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

nice


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

ChapmanHands said:


> deheader said:
> 
> 
> > ChapmanHands said:
> ...


Gorilla glue foams , how doe you use it for finish ?


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

dankungmaster said:


> ChapmanHands said:
> 
> 
> > deheader said:
> ...


I use the two part gorilla glue epoxy for my finishes, and have never seen it foam at all. I simply put a dab on a container, mix it together and wipe it on smooth with a gloved finger, always leaves a smooth shiny finish. It works man, try it!


----------



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

great !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice finish


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

i too use 2 part epoxy for finishes as it shines...

i do wonder... is this actually one you made? or is it another picture stolen from someone that you are taking credit for??


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks good to me!


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

yup, and it probably looks good to him too... which is most likely the reason he downloaded that pic


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Dankung, what do you say? TheDaddy said you may not have made this beauty. Are you going to take credit for it, or tell him to stop making such accusations?


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

my guess is nothing... thats his usual approach after he gets found out... he has been doing this for years...

and please, call me TD


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Fair enough TD!!! I sensed something was up for you to call him out. I would like to give him the benefit of the doubt for that nice shooter and until he sets the record straight we can't help but wonder.


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

he may actually have that in his collection as he had an osage shooter purchased on ebay he was trying to trade with a few members... whether its this one i dont know...

but i wouldnt expect to recieve it if he does have it and trades with anyone...

lets wait and see what dear SSB has to say anyway

i do have a nice link of our friend here getting caught out in the past


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

No he didn't make it or rework it. This is one that Dayhiker made.


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

i rest my case...


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I really want to respond here but I want to give dankungmaster a chance to defend himself first. dankungmaster?


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

he is online, and i dont doubt for a second he has seen this...

i wouldnt hold your breath waiting for a response from him

TD


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

It is a Dayhiker, I have it now!


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

TheDaddy187 said:


> he is online, and i dont doubt for a second he has seen this...
> 
> i wouldnt hold your breath waiting for a response from him
> 
> TD


Speak on hat you know and not what you think pion , although it is dayhikers I didnt download the picture , I took the picture after I finished it with polyurethane .


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

So it is a shooter you acquired from someone else and you just put a polyurethane finish on it and have already passed it on to another member?


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

Rockslinger, did you get this from dayhiker? 
Because if you didnt recieve it from dankungmaster then this shooter has been around more than the common cold


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

devils son in law said:


> So it is a shooter you acquired from someone else and you just put a polyurethane finish on it and have already passed it on to another member?


That is correct , I passed it on to rockslinger .


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

TheDaddy187 said:


> Rockslinger, did you get this from dayhiker?
> Because if you didnt recieve it from dankungmaster then this shooter has been around more than the common cold


I got it from dayhiker , I put a finish on it , then I traded it off to rockslinger because I liked his slingshot better .


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Just to let you guys know , this forum does not tolerate bad language and bashing , just a note.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for clearing the air, dankungmaster.


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

Lmao!! Yeah, full of bad language this thread... I mean **** ******* ***** ***************. And as for the bashing... well I think its only right people know you are still TRYING to take credit for others work... I mean the ammount of times you been caught out now tommy, surely it would just be easier to make your own shooter


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

dankungmaster said:


> TheDaddy187 said:
> 
> 
> > Rockslinger, did you get this from dayhiker?
> ...


This is correct, we did a trade a while back!


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

Fair enough... bit still not right making out its one you made...


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

dankungmaster said:


> Just to let you guys know , this forum does not tolerate bad language and bashing , just a note.


And I assume you believe we tolerate people taking credit for others work? And boning others on trades?

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/36013-the-truth-about-dankungmaster/?hl=%2Btruth+%2Babout


----------



## colinz (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes very nice.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

dankungmaster said:


> Brazilviking said:
> 
> 
> > Slingshotboy! Long time no see!!!
> ...


Reported



dankungmaster said:


> Just to let you guys know , this forum does not tolerate bad language and bashing , just a note.


At one point also when you were banned this forum did not tolerate users creating new accounts and self proclaiming there welcoming back,. just a note


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, guys, that's enough of the personality discussion.


----------

